# USB-Stick automatisch bei Anstecken sichern



## Falk (11. März 2018)

Hat jemand einen Tipp, für ein schmales Tool welches folgendes Erledigt:

Wenn ein definierter (nur dieser) USB-Stick angesteckt wird, werden die Daten vom USB-Stick auf ein Laufwerk (Netzwerk) kopiert. Dabei werden nur geänderte Daten übertragen.
Geänderte Dateien werden überschrieben (Versionierung macht das Netzwerklaufwerk selbst per Snapshots), neue Dateien hinzugefügt, gelöschte Daten bleiben erhalten (macht es einfacher trotz Snapshots).

FreeFileSync, BestSync, PureSync, hab ich mir schon angeschaut, aber gibt es da nichts einfacheres?


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. März 2018)

Wenns nur genau diese eine Aufgabe sein soll könnte man einen etwas versierten Menschen fragen der das fix in wenigen Zeilen skripten kann.
Dann müsste man nur den Stick anstecken und nen Doppelklick auf die Batchdatei machen die die gestellten immer gleichen Aufgaben dann erledigt?

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe ists ja nur "Alle Dateien von Quelle zu Ziel kopieren deren Änderungsdatum neuer ist + vorhandene Daten dort überschreiben". Für jemanden der da fit ist ist das bestimmt kein Thema (ich kriegs nicht mehr zusammen ).


----------



## Falk (11. März 2018)

Idealerweise ohne Doppelklick - perfekt wäre das Reagieren auf das Ansteck-„Event“, PureSync kann das prinzipiell (oder zumindest nach ein paar Minuten nach dem Anstecken). Das zu Scripten wäre tatsächlich auch mal ganz spannend, aber eigentlich dachte ich das es für Sowas auch fertige Lösungen geben würde.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. März 2018)

Falk schrieb:


> Idealerweise ohne Doppelklick - perfekt wäre das Reagieren auf das Ansteck-„Event“



Autostart.bat 



Falk schrieb:


> Das zu Scripten  wäre tatsächlich auch mal ganz spannend, aber eigentlich dachte ich das  es für Sowas auch fertige Lösungen geben würde.


Die gibts auch bestimmt - ich kenne nur außer den von dir genannten keine.


----------



## fotoman (12. März 2018)

Das Reagieren auf das Event nützt doch alleine nichts. Das Tool muss auch noch den USB.-Stick anhand der hoffentlich eindeutigen HW-ID erkennen. Es soll ja nur exakt dieser eine Stick kopiert werden.

Wie man dann Robocopy o.Ä. beibringt, zwar doppelte Dateien zu überschreiben, gelöschte aber nicht zu löschen, müsste man wohl auch erst einmal ganz tief in den Optionen suchen. Normelerweise wird entweder komplett versioniert oder komplett abgeglichen.

Falls Du selber scripten möchtest:
Monitoring Volume Change Events in PowerShell using WMI – Ravikanth Chaganti
Aus dem Laufwerksbuchstaben muss man dann wohl mittels Registry noch die ID des USB-Laufwerkes ermitteln. Das Kopieren auf Basis der Laufwerksbezeichbnung macht wenig Sinn.

Oder die wichtigsten Teile davon direkt als .NET Code
.net - Detecting USB drive insertion and removal using windows service and c# - Stack Overflow


----------



## Freakless08 (14. März 2018)

rsync sollte doch perfekt sein. Musst nur dann das mit der Stickerkennung hinbekommen.


----------



## HisN (14. März 2018)

Allway Sync
Erkennt wenn ein Laufwerksbuchstabe "erscheint".
Wenn der Stick immer den gleichen hat: Kein Problem.
Wenn nicht gibts ja auch Tools um immer den gleichen Laufwerksbuchstaben zu erzwingen.

Ich mach das genau andersrum, immer wenn ich meine Backup-Platte anstecke, erkennt das Tool diesen Vorgang und startet das Backup auf diese Platte. Aber wie der Name vom Tool schon sagt .. die "Richtung" ist egal


----------



## Dooma (15. März 2018)

Ich hab es zugegeben noch nicht selbst versucht, aber müsste es nicht auch gehen, wenn man das Logging für DriverFrameworks-UserMode in den Ereignissen einschaltet und dann einen Task erstellt der bei dem passenden USB-Event getriggert wird?

Ist halt kein wirklicher Autostart, da nicht auf andere PCs übertragbar. Aber ist das überhaupt nötig?


----------



## Falk (16. März 2018)

Dooma schrieb:


> Ich hab es zugegeben noch nicht selbst versucht, aber müsste es nicht auch gehen, wenn man das Logging für DriverFrameworks-UserMode in den Ereignissen einschaltet und dann einen Task erstellt der bei dem passenden USB-Event getriggert wird?
> 
> Ist halt kein wirklicher Autostart, da nicht auf andere PCs übertragbar. Aber ist das überhaupt nötig?



Nein, muss nur auf einem PC funktionieren - soll nur vermeiden, dass mehrere Tage Arbeit, die auf dem USB-Stick stattgefunden hat (was man eh schon hinterfragen kann...) verloren geht, wenn der USB-Stick weg ist. Anfangs habe ich gedacht, dass es für dieses Problem bestimmt mehrere "fancy" Tools gibt, aber anscheinend habe ich mich da geirrt


----------



## Dooma (20. März 2018)

Hab ich mir nämlich gedacht, ich glaube es wäre einfacher das wie angedeutet zu lösen, zumindest wenn man es mit der Schwierigkeit vergleicht den Autostart für externe Datenträger wieder zu aktivieren.
Mal gucken, vielleicht probiere ich das selbst mal zuhause aus. Möchte schon gerne wissen ob es so klappen könnte. Theoretisch müsste es gehen.


----------

